# Yamaha AEX 520 Semi-hollow!



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

I traded-in an amp for my latest treat...
This yammy is sweet. Transparent Orange finish, bolt-on maple neck & 2 mini-humbuckers that sing brightly! Life is good! :wave:



http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v316/drreid99/?action=view&current=IM000511.jpg


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v316/drreid99/?action=view&current=IM000512.jpg


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

very nice:rockon2:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanx friend, this axe sounds great, really acoustic too. I adjusted the pick-up heights to fine tune the tone.
I found out Yammy stopped making them..dang! Glad I found this one!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations Danbo,...good lookin' guitar...great find!!


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Rick..I live 3 city blocks away from 2 guitar shops! No wonder I'm always tapped for cash!!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

danbo said:


> Thanks Rick..I live 3 city blocks away from 2 guitar shops! No wonder I'm always tapped for cash!!


I'm in a remote area,...no guitar shops for 40 miles around. (still tapped for cash tho!):smile:


----------

